# hello. after taking dapagliflozin for 6 weeks is it normal to lose 9 kilos? Thank you..



## sadbadmad (Aug 16, 2017)

hello. after taking dapagliflozin for 6 weeks is it normal to lose 9 kilos? Thank you..


----------



## Ljc (Aug 17, 2017)

Hi @sadbadmad welcome. 
How are you getting on with dapagliflozin, any side effects? 
I've had a quick read up on dapagliflozin , they say it aids weight loss. 
9 kilos , Think that's around 3lb per week ? in old money.  IMO fine if you need to lose weight. 
Also changes to your diet , such as lowering carbohydrates can help weight loss. So it might be a combination


----------



## Northerner (Aug 17, 2017)

Hi @sadbadmad, welcome to the forum  As @Ljc says, it is a medication that helps with weight loss, largely because it causes more of the glucose from the food you eat to be flushed out in your urine rather than remaining in your body. For this reason, it can make you more vulnerable to UTIs, so hopefully you have not suffered any of the side-effects.

Are you keeping well-hydrated, and drinking plenty of plain water each day?


----------



## sadbadmad (Aug 17, 2017)

Thanks for the help, I thought I was ill? mind you I do take 16 different medications?


----------



## Ljc (Aug 17, 2017)

sadbadmad said:


> Thanks for the help, I thought I was ill? mind you I do take 16 different medications?


I'm only 5 meds behind you .


----------

